# St. Louis?



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just wondering if there were any members here from or around STL. I'm in Eureka and was wondering if I had any neighbors with a GOAT.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I am... I live out on the Illinois side in Shiloh, but I drive through Eureka every week - my fiance lives out in Union. So if you see a Grey 05 thats pretty damn loud, thats probably me!!


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep, I'm in St. Charles.

I had a guy merge right in front of me the other day (at I170 & hwy 40) in a yellow goat. It's amazing how rare it is to see one.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah, I don't see many around at all. That doesn't bother me though! I have seen a couple on this side of the river - a red 04, silver 04 and a black 05, but its been a very long time since I've seen any of them.


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool!
I see an IBM '04 every now and then in Eureka, but other than that, our herd is pretty scarce.

Grey-Goat, I'll keep an eye out for you. So if you see a Phantom Black '05, that's me waving. :cheers


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## CruzinGTO (Aug 3, 2005)

Grey-Goat, I'm looking to purchase a goat within the next month or two. Any chances you could take me for a spin or let me check it out. I live over in Mascoutah.

Hit me up on aim or reply here. CruzinGT33

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Justin - we could meet up sometime if you want and I'll take you for a spin and show you what she can do.

Paul


----------



## CruzinGTO (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks man, I'm availble any day after 4:30, I'll already be up on Base. Pmed you my cell.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll give you a call the beginning of next week and we can get together. I'm taking the next couple days off and will be over in MO for most of the weekend.


----------



## CruzinGTO (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks again Paul!! That was awesome, it really made me sad to climb into my GA GT and drive away. j/k soon I will have one!! 

I looked around and I can pickup an '04 for a really great price.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

No problem. Let me know when you get one and we will go tear up the town!!


----------



## CruzinGTO (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah so I went and test drove one yesterday A4, wasn't nearly as impressed. I will def be gettin an M6. I've also chose to go with an '04 with extra money to spend for mods.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Justin... 

Did you get a Goat yet??


----------



## Lally (Oct 7, 2005)

Grey-Goat....

Was that you I saw on 270 Northbound this afternoon....
I was in the Black 05....


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah that was me. Sweet car! I wish I had those 18's!! It was cool to finally see another goat out on the road - and to actually be in my goat when I saw one!


----------



## Lally (Oct 7, 2005)

That was pretty cool... especially since I had only had the car a couple of days at that point!


----------



## CruzinGTO (Aug 3, 2005)

Grey-Goat said:


> Hey Justin...
> 
> Did you get a Goat yet??


Not yet, planning on getting it in early Feb. Demodding of my GAGT has me tied up. 
I know its going to happen, just need to bring my GT back to stock for trade-in.


----------

